# Webcamstream auf localhost mit WindowsMedia



## Hektik (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Ich google jetzt wirklich schon ne halbe Stunde nach der Lösung meines Problems und überall les ich nur "ich hab vision GS" und "software ist doch bei der cam dabei", nur leider keine richtige Antwort.

Ich möchte gerne einen Windows-Media Stream in eine html/php seite einbinden, quelle ist meine Logitech Webcam. Die beigelieferte Software lässt mich nur Fotos und Videos machen, mehr nicht.

Wenn ein MW-Stream nicht das optimale ist, was dann?


----------



## resterampe (31. Oktober 2008)

ich habe damit mal gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dcamserver/


----------



## Hektik (31. Oktober 2008)

resterampe hat gesagt.:


> ich habe damit mal gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dcamserver/



läuft leider nicht  und selbst wenn, es macht auch nur Bilder, ich will doch streamen ^^


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde dir CamSpy empfehlen. Alle 5 Sekunden ein Bild hochladen und - wer n Video will - kann CamSpy Remote verwenden (ist bei CS dabei)


----------

